# Remembering Bailey



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bailey was very beautiful. I know exactly how you are feeling. We miss them so much.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Bailey was certainly a beautiful girl. We never fully recover from their passing.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She was certainly a happy girl, you can see it in her eyes. I hope she's met up with my Sam. He'll have been gone 2 years on Jan 8th. I know exactly what you're feeling. As hard as the loss is, the thought of never having had Sam in my life is much worse. I hope her memory comforted you today.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beauty. Thank you for sharing your special girl with us today.... I hope you find comfort in thinking of her and all she means to you. What a blessing to have such a special friend.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

O, Bailey was such a beautiful girl. I just know she was a sweetheart and loved. In my thoughts.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Such a beautiful girl. Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

The anniversaries are always tough. Thinking of you and your sweet angel Bailey today. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thinking of you and Bailey...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*such a beautilful girl. You are right...we never have them long enough. And we never stop loving them no matter how long they have been gone.*


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed & Love


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She was such a pretty and happy girl and thank you for sharing her with all of us on the anniversary.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

What a sweet looking girl. It's never easy when we loose them. Hold on to your happy memories that make you smile when you think of her.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thankyou for sharing pictures of your beautiful girl Bailey , what great photos!Thinking of you today as you remember Bailey's life.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Bailey was a beautiful girl -- i am sure you remember her every day, anniversaries are always difficult.

Remember Bailey with a smile and love in you heart

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Bailey


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone for the kinds words----it means a lot to know others know how you feel. 
Special Thanks to "Sharlin" The picture is beautiful and brought tears to my eyes. Thank you!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Bailey was a beautful girl they sure do leave a big hole in your heart.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow - the bottom pic looks a lot like my G - It will be 2 weeks tomorrow since G passed- I know all too well how you feel.....so sorry for you losing Bailey...

Although the pain sucks, Im glad we all remember the sweet gentle souls of our goldens....2 weeks, 2 years, 10 years - I hope I never ever forget G.....


----------

